#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-22
<FrostEyes> ?spørgsmål Nogen som har en løsning på at få task list til at virke med google calender og evolution
<FrostEyes> Har ledt efter det, men ser ikke ud til at eksistere
<TLE> FrostEyes: tasklist = todo list ?
<TLE> altså jeg ved hvordan man synkroniserer (både frem og tilbage) sin google-kalender med evolution, hvilket så også betyder at ens aftaler kommer frem i gnome-kalenderen, men gøremålslisten kommer så vidt jeg husker ikke med
<FrostEyes> TLE: den hedder bare tasks, i engelsk udgaven
<TLE> FrostEyes: ja men mit spørgsmål var mest om det var sådan en du talte om, eller blot kalenderelementer
<FrostEyes> TLE: det var den.. Jeg har selve kalenderen og kontaktpersoner til at synkronisere
<TLE> FrostEyes: ah ok, så er vi i samme båd, jeg tror ikke at google's todo er integreret nok med deres services til at man kan, jeg har selv ledt uden at finde mulighedes for det, men det kan jo være der kommer en mere officiel function til det på et tidspunk hvor det bliver muligt
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål God eftermiddag. Jeg sidder og prøver at få min ubuntu maskine opkoblet på arbejdsnetværket (XP) men jeg kan ikke få adgang til det. Den siger: Kunne ikke hente delingsliste fra server. Hvordan griber jeg det an?
<nikolaj_basher> Det skal lige siges at de XP maskiner jeg har arbejdet med, kan sagtens se hinanden og får adgang til deres delte mapper
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: har du installeret noget samba af en art, det skal man vist for at kunne snakke windows?
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, har lige installeret Samba 4
<nikolaj_basher> stadig ingen forskel har også udført /etc/init.d/samba4 restart
<TLE> kan du se om der kører en samba demon, jeg ville nok give den en genstart bare for at være sikker
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, hvordan gør jeg det ?
<nikolaj_basher> ps aux?
<TLE> ja, f.eks. jeg har en /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-smb-browse som måske er ansvarlig, det ved jeg nu ikke med sikkerhed
<nikolaj_basher> nikolaj@nikolaj-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep samba
<nikolaj_basher> root      3488  0.0  0.0  15300  1456 ?        Ss   13:18   0:00 /usr/sbin/samba -D
<nikolaj_basher> root      3492  0.0  0.0  15300  1476 ?        S    13:18   0:00 /usr/sbin/samba -D
<nikolaj_basher> root      3493  0.0  0.0  15300  1472 ?        S    13:18   0:00 /usr/sbin/samba -D
<nikolaj_basher> root      3494  0.0  0.0  15352  1700 ?        S    13:18   0:00 /usr/sbin/samba -D
<nikolaj_basher> root      3495  0.0  0.0  15300  1048 ?        S    13:18   0:00 /usr/sbin/samba -D
<nikolaj_basher> root      3501  0.0  0.0  15352  1444 ?        S    13:18   0:00 /usr/sbin/samba -D
<nikolaj_basher> nikolaj   3552  0.0  0.0   3048   808 pts/1    S+   13:33   0:00 grep --color=auto samba
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, dette er mit dump fra min grep er det ikke den samme der er kørt mange gange?
<TLE> jo det kunne det se ud som, hvad hvis du grep'er efter smb?
<nikolaj_basher> Der kom der ingen processor frem. Kan det være jeg skal genstarte ubuntu? det plejer man jo bare ikke skulle
<TLE> i know, men prøv lige en gang
<nikolaj_basher> Vender lige tilbage :D
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, samme processer kører. og den siger stadig Kunne ikke hente delingsliste fra server
<TLE> hmm
<nikolaj_basher> burde den ikke selv vise hvilke netværksgrupper der er oppe at køre?
<nikolaj_basher> kan det være det er fordi det er samba 4? måske skal jeg bare køre samba standard der medfølger eller samba3 for da jeg startede servicen fik jeg en masse fejl at den ikke genkendte nogle af de opsætninger der var i samba.conf. selvom det er de default jeg har brugt
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, kunne det ikke være ubuntu's firewall der lukker alt ned? hvordan slår jeg den enlig fra?
<mads-> Howdy
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, Det lykkes :D
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg skulle kontakte den via IP istedet for navn
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, tak for hjælpen og snakken
<ChrisBuchholz> ?spørgsmål Hej. Jeg sidder med valget om at installerer nouveau + mesa som grafik driveren på denne computer, eller gå efter den proprietære nvidia driver som ubuntu foreslår. Jeg har prøvet nouveau + mesa, og hvad angår "det grafiske" som virker det lige så godt som nvidia driveren og man slipper for nvidia splash-screen under opstart. Mit spørgsmål er derfor, er der performance er hente i den proprietære driver? Jeg har hørt ...
<ChrisBuchholz> ... om nogen der oplever at computeren bliver varmere og lign med nouveau i forhold til nvidia. Hvad siger i?
<mads-> Du kan jo afprøve begge :)
<mads-> Jeg har altid benyttet mig af nvidias driver. Jeg har intet imod den splashscreen med nvidia, den varer jo kun like 2 sekunder
<mads-> Jeg har også læst at man bare kan slå den fra, hvis man vil
<maveas> Jeg har aldrig fået en nvidia splash. Weird..
<mads-> Hvorfor findes sun-java6-jdk ikke i 10.10 repositories?
<jarlen> mads-: Det ligger vist i partner repos
<mads-> Ja, fandt det lige. Det var da åndssvagt.
<mads-> Jeg har lige opdateret. Og så er java6 bare væk
<jarlen> Ja, det er vist for at prøve at få folk til at skifte til OpenJDK
<TLE> mads-: det er sådan noget med licenser og den slags, det har så vidt jeg huske altid ligget i et eksternt repo, det er vist bare blevet omdøbt
<mads-> Tror bare jeg holder mig til at suns java
<TLE> ja det er da vist også det fornuftige indtil videre, folk har i hvert fald en del problemer med deres webbanker med openjdk
<mads-> Men opdaterede lige fra 9.04 til 10.10 i fredags. Andet der måske er blevet væk? :P
<jarlen> Det ville jeg også vælge, men du spurgte til en grund :-)
<ChrisBuchholz> ?spørgsmål Hvordan ville jeg helt og andeles få deaktiveret og fjernet compiz fra maverick?
<ChrisBuchholz> mads-: really?
<ChrisBuchholz> mads-: woops, ikketil dig
<mads-> Men det er altså mig der er mads-
<ChrisBuchholz> maveas: ikke det? Den kommer altid ved mig, dog er det kun nogen gange jeg når at se den for den er der kun et meget kort stykke tid (brøkdel af et sekund)
<ChrisBuchholz> hmm
<ChrisBuchholz> brb
<ChrisBuchholz> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg tjekke hvilken drivers der er i brug? Her tænker jeg i særdeleshed om det er nouveau eller nvidia
<maveas> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx
<maveas> ChrisBuchholz: Prøv ^
<ChrisBuchholz> maveas: yeah
<ChrisBuchholz> står hverken nvidia eller nouveau nogen steder
<ChrisBuchholz> kun X.org
<ChrisBuchholz> men compositing er i brug
<ChrisBuchholz> det må betyde at det er nouveau eller hvad?
<maveas> Kender ikke til nouveau :P
<ChrisBuchholz> hmm :P
<ChrisBuchholz> nouveau er open source nvidia driver
<maveas> Det var også bare et gæt efter at jeg kiggede min egen log igennem..
<maveas> Eller læs hele din log igennem..
<maveas> Der står alle de moduler den loader..
<ChrisBuchholz> maveas: ja okay
<ChrisBuchholz> maveas: men du kører med nvidia driver?
<ChrisBuchholz> og hvis du kører den kommando, så spytter den noget med nvidia ud?
<maveas> Ja
<maveas> Jeps
<ChrisBuchholz> ja okay
<ChrisBuchholz> så må jeg jo gå ud fra at nvidia ikke er i brug
<maveas> SÃ¥ loader den et nvidia module..
<ChrisBuchholz> ja okay
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg oplevede noget mærkeligt idag. Jeg kunne ikke finde computerne der var på netværket (XP) men da jeg sagde den skulle tilslutte server i Gnome og så skrev IP adressen på XP computeren kunne den godt. Hvorfor kan den ikke finde computerne via deres navn?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, wins er ikke aktiveret
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, er det en ubuntu der deler et share skal du installere winbind eller noget i den stil hedder den
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, det er xp der deler en mappe
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, genstart xp maskine
<nikolaj_basher> og hvis jeg går ind på kontoret og ser på de to xp maskiner kan de godt se hinanden
<nikolaj_basher> og jeg kan godt forbinde dem hvis jeg giver ubuntu xp computerens IP
<lars_t_h> ja, ok - black magic is happening
<nikolaj_basher> men så går jo det smarte ud af det, hvis man skal fysisk opsporer xp maskinen ip
<nikolaj_basher> hvad gør wins
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, giv denm en statisk IP adresse og sæt en entry ind i /etc/hosts
<lars_t_h> så kan du bruget navn
<nikolaj_basher> har jeg også tænkt på, men burde man ikke kunne få det til at du uden?
<lars_t_h> jo sikkert, men jeg kender ikke til win xp kan finde på af unoder mht windows delte mapper(=læs jeg er ikke en win maskine sys admin)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, har du kigget på Ubuntu Community Documentation?
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, nej er stadig meget ny efter 3 år i ubuntu verden så ved ikke hvordan jeg skal slå hul på den
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jeg kom i tanke om en ting: Det skulle ikke undre mig om der er en begrænsning på hvor mange en XP kan dele mapper med da den ikke er en Windows Server
<nikolaj_basher> det er kun 3 computer det burde den kunne håndterer og jeg kan også godt forbinde til den, men det sker via
<nikolaj_basher> den IP
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, så det er bedre at lade ubutnu dele mapper ud end lade en Windows maskine gøre det , medmindre man er klar til at betale hvad Microsoft forlanger for den funktionalitet
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jeg ved ikke nok om det til kunne hjælpe dig mere med det
<lars_t_h> det bliver gætterier
<lars_t_h> og det gider jeg ikke bruge tid på
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, ok, det er fordi jeg er igang med at lave en server, der tager backup af den ene computer (C5 regnskabsprogrammet) det er derfor jeg er nød til at få fat i den XP computer. Men jeg må bare forbinde med IP adressen og så give den ene computer en statisk ip så har jeg løst problemet. Men kunne jo godt være der var en der vidste grunden : D
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, men tak for hjælpen
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, giv den XP computer en statisk IP adresse, dens gateway, og DNS adresser, så den kan komme på nettet
<lars_t_h> i /etc/hosts filen laver du så sidst en linie med Ip adressen og så f.eks et navn C5
<nikolaj_basher> Det kan det sagtens, det er bare den backup jeg have gang i.
<lars_t_h> bagefter kan du så bruge C5 som navn på sammme måde som i www.example.tld
<nikolaj_basher> ok kan jeg så se den under netværk?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, kun ved at bruge C5 navnet
<lars_t_h> smb://C5/<share_navn>/ ...
<lars_t_h> i ubuntu gætter jeg
<nikolaj_basher> ok super. Gik nemlig i gang med projektet for synes det var lidt for stupid kontor damen som ved ingen ting om computer selv skulle tage backup hver uge
<lars_t_h> C% erstatter bare IP adressen, du kan lave et bogmærke i Ubuntu - ved jeg
<lars_t_h> *C5
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, nice tak
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, så kan du tilføje at et script køres via et cron job, og evt advarer dig hvis der opstod problemer - prøv at teste fejlmuligheder godt - for hammeren falder hvis der mangler bogføring - men det ved du sikkert allerede
<lars_t_h> du kan sende en mail via mailx programmet
<lars_t_h> mailx er et kommando konsolprogram og er fortræffeligt til automatisk rapportering
<nikolaj_basher> 2 min skal lige i kælderen
<nikolaj_basher> så er jeg tilbage. kan mailx håndterer pop3
<nikolaj_basher> eller mener smtp
<nikolaj_basher> har set det kan man godt. så er det jo perfekt :d
<nikolaj_basher> kan ser nail vil også være et godt bud
<nikolaj_basher> blev lige smidt af
<nikolaj_basher> tænk tast tal, sorry echo $0
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, tak for hjælpen, blev inspireret
<lars_t_h> ok
<nikolaj_basher> går i gang med bash scripetet nu :D
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, god fornøjelse
<nikolaj_basher> tak har en god aften
<lars_t_h> ilm
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der en måde at finde ud af hvad mount /dev/hda /mnt/hdd  giver af exit hvis den bliver mounted og hvis den ikke kan eller hvis den allerede er mounted?
<lars_t_h> man 8 mount
<lars_t_h> q afslutter man læser
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ^
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, hvorfor enlig 8 og ikke bare man mount ? bare lige for at vide grunden
<lars_t_h> der er også andre mount kommanoer pmount feks
<lars_t_h> og du kan lade udev regler automounte et drev
<lars_t_h> kig i
<lars_t_h> man man
<lars_t_h> og scrol lidt ned
<nikolaj_basher> det gør jeg kan være jeg skal bruge det flittigere inden jeg spørger :d
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jeg ved en del om terminalen :)
<lars_t_h> der er også info sider - nogen gange finder du din information der
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, jeg vil bruge den lidt oftere, er jo praktisk hvis man ikke vil være bundet af gnome
<lars_t_h> til det bruges info læseren, men jeg fortrækker pinfo læseren som er lidt mere brugervenlig
<lars_t_h> pinfo skal installeres først
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get install pinfo
<nikolaj_basher> nice, har dog installeret før i konsol ;)
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, pinfo er godt nok nice, super brugervenlig
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, kan det passe man skal ind og sammenligne ens mount point og så hvad der står i mtab. mount må da give en exit status hvis den det ikke lykkes at mounte
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, det anbefales at man mounter med UUIDs eller navne
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, læs nederst i man 8 mount hint. "Return codes"
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, RETURN CODES
<lars_t_h>        mount has the following return codes (the bits can be ORed):
<lars_t_h>        0      success
<lars_t_h>        1      incorrect invocation or permissions
<lars_t_h>        2      system error (out of memory, cannot fork, no more loop devices)
<lars_t_h>        4      internal mount bug
<lars_t_h>        8      user interrupt
<lars_t_h>        16     problems writing or locking /etc/mtab
<lars_t_h>        32     mount failure
<lars_t_h>        64     some mount succeeded
<lars_t_h> så alt større end nul er en fejl
<lars_t_h> bemærk at de kan ORes så der eksisterer f.eks også en fejlkode 17
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, 10000 || 00001 -> 10001 som er 17
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, fandt den, hvordan benytter man den set i forhold til bash script. hvordan får man fat i returnkoden
<nikolaj_basher> psudo kode  mount dev kontroller hvilken exit kode udførelsen giver
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, prøv at kigge på http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-10.html "10.4 Getting the return value of a program"
<nikolaj_basher> tak
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-23
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man1/lxterm.1.html siger xterm options, så man kigger i http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man1/xterm.1.html#contenttoc5
<lars_t_h> eller man 1 lxterm
<lars_t_h> også
<lars_t_h> man 1 xterm
<lars_t_h> q afslutter man læser
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, idden er at du som argument til lxterm fortæller hvad den skal køre
<lars_t_h> så der er ikke nogen 1. og 2. del
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: tak, jeg kigger på det
<kristian-aalborg> man kan nemt spare en masse ressourcer ved at lave den slags ting
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jep - det hedder automation
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg sidder og leger med min apache server. har installeret et site, men den udfører ikke javascript er det evt. en indstilling på serveren for har prøvet med mere end en browser
<jarlen> javascript vil normalt blive kørt i browseren, ikke på serveren
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-24
<louis__> Godaften.
<louis__> Jeg ville godt høre, om det var muligt at tilføje et repository, og indstille det til kun at drompte for opdateringer for de pakker jeg manuelt har valgt? Årsagen er, at jeg har tilføjet mozilla-dialy, men kun vil opdatere Firefox 4, imens andre pakker såsom Thunderbird skal opdateres via de normale repositories.
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-25
<Ubuntubruger0> spørgsmål.. hej jeg ville gerne vide hvordan man skifter kanal på sin router fra 1-12, og hvordan man kan få en graf om hvilket kanaler der er ledige
<Ubuntubruger0> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ubuntubruger0> bare vis mig idet mindste, hvordan man kan se graffen over de misbrugte kanalder
<Ubuntubruger0> er det ikke sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Ubuntubruger0> ham der hjælper får en gummi ged
<maveas> Lol. Hvordan kan man forvente et svar kl. 4.30 om morgenen? :D
<soren> Inden for 6 minutter, endda.
<maveas> :D
<blfriis> Spørgsmål min svigersøn har installeret ubuntu han bor på amager.. er der et sted man kan ta hen og få hjælp ligesom i århus.. og hvad er adressen og åbningstider osv evt link
<jarlen> Du kan prøve hos SSLUG på frederiksberg, onsdag fra 18 til de går hjem
<jarlen> CBS' bygninger på Howitzvej, ved Solbjerg station
<blfriis> jarlen,  tak skal du ha jeg giver beskeden vider
<kristian-aalborg> hej all
<kristian-aalborg> e
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-26
<mads-> Nogen her der ved hvordan jeg får empathy til at stoppe med at bruge key manager? For key manager lader til at være rimelig meget i stykker på min pc
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-27
<ubuntu_> hej, det er kristian-aalborg på en maverick livecd :D
<ubuntu_> jeg sidder ved mine forældres maskine
<ubuntu_> med en livecd fra ubuntu magazine
<ubuntu_> ah, ser at der er en usb-creator.exe med... den tager jeg lige et kig på
<ubuntu_> vi ses
<mint> hej igen
<mint> kristian-aalborg ftw ;)
<mint> jeg prøver at lure den smarteste måde at køre linux fra usb (dvs. sd) hvor man gemmer sessionen?
<mint> ikke så meget, der skal gemmes... bare et par passes og keyboard-layout
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål skulle update ikke spørge om man vil updaterer til ubuntu 10.10? Det gør min ikke, den har kun spurgt om LTS udgaven?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, du skal lige sætte et flueben et sted i Opdateringshåndtering
<lars_t_h> før det sker
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, synes jeg har ellers valgt Udgivelsesopgradering VIS NYE DISTRIBUTIONSUDGIVELSER: almindelige udgivelser
<nikolaj_basher> det vil jeg jo mene er indstillingen til den almindelige version
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, har du trykket på luk og åbnet den igen
<nikolaj_basher> yep
<lars_t_h> nsudo apt-get update
<lars_t_h> *sudo
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, nu siger den igen LTS udgaven selvom jeg har valgt ikke LTS opdateringer
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ubuntu version?
<lars_t_h> lige nu
<lars_t_h> ?
<lars_t_h> lsb_release
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h,  Ubuntu 9.10 - den Karmic Koala - udgivet oktober 2009 og støttes indtil april 2011.
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, det giver mening
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, er det LTS udgaven?
<lars_t_h> du kan kun opdatere til 10.04
<lars_t_h> LTSen
<lars_t_h> derefter kan du opdaterer til 10.10, så du vil måske hellere lave en clean install
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, så har jeg altså kørt med LTS udgaven? uden jeg selv har vidst det FLOT :D
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, hvad  ville du gøre ?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, husk at kigge i min guide, hvis du ikke er så teknisk stærk ud i installering
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, nej - det har du ikke
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, jeg kan sagtens installere og partitionerer.
<lars_t_h> det er bare den eneste du kan opdatere til
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, så forstår jeg bare ikke hvorfor den ikke kan updatere direkte den plejer den i de tidligere versioner. Den almindelige udgave er da udkommet, eller er det mig der tager fejl?
<lars_t_h> altså du kører 9.10, og kan kun opgradere til 10.04 (LTS), og derfra opgradere igen til 10.10
<lars_t_h> eller lave clean install direkte til 10.10
<lars_t_h> du tager fejl
<lars_t_h> men hvis du køre 9.04 kan du godt opgradere til 10.04, fordi 10.04 er en LTS - ellers ikke
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, så ubuntu opdateringsrækkefølge er altid alm.version og så LTS og derefter alm. version og så videre ?
<lars_t_h> jeg svar ikke ja ller nej til det spørgsmål, så du får det i mere forståelige korte sætninger:
<lars_t_h> Fra normal til normal, og kun for versioner lige efter hinanden
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, he he :D tak for hjælpen :P
<lars_t_h> Fra normal til LTS, (hvis der er en). Begrænsning. man kan ikke springe 2 eller flere LTS versioner frem
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, tak går igang med updateringen :D
<nikolaj_basher> snakkes
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ja ok, jeg har fået lidt undervisning i kommunikation, og korte sætning der (gerne) gentages er meget nemmere at forstå end lange sætninger. Det samme gælder for spørgsmål. begge ting skal naturligvis stuktures så det maksimere forståelsen (rød tråd)
<lars_t_h> nå han hoppede af
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-28
<maveas> ?spørgsmål Jeg skal bruge en lille, hurtig og "easy to install" smtp daemon som blot skal sende ordre etc. fra en webbutik. Hvilken en kan I anbefale?
<lars_t_h> maveas, mailx er ikke en smtp daemon, men en klient der kan bruge en hvlken som helst SMTP server, AFAIK: Du skal have fat i en af de her 2 pakker:
<lars_t_h> * heirloom-mailx
<lars_t_h>  * mailutils
<lars_t_h> maveas, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/heirloom-mailx.1.html
<lars_t_h> nem at kalde fra PHP
<AJenbo> er det php så vil jeg anbefale phpmailer og så brug den smtp du normalt bruger til din egen mail klient
<maveas> Tak, men skal bruge en smtpd.
<maveas> Så glem easy to install, men så bare en minimal smtpd
<lars_t_h> maveas, exim, postfix er 2 af dem, exim har masser af moduler
<lars_t_h> maveas, hvis webbutikken ikke er self-hosted er det en meget bedre ide at bruge den som webhotellen har
<lars_t_h> *webhotellet
<maveas> Self-hosted (:
<maveas> Tror bare jeg prøver dem af på min localhost inden .. Thanks btw
<Ubuntubruger6> hvad skal man vælge? desktop eller netbook edition?
<Ubuntubruger6> ???
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-21
<Ubuntubruger6> hey guys søger nogle råd, jeg har kigget på en fitpc2 i danmark som er ret dyr i forhold til england. Har set på denne i england http://fit-pc.co.uk/Fit_PC2_Ultra--product--31.html kommer da told på?
<cromag> nej
<cromag> der kommer moms på - det er vist det.
<cromag> vi er med i eu begge to så ingen told i mellem - kun moms og det er den engelske, så vidt jeg husker
<Ubuntubruger6> så jeg betaler vidst det hele der.
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvad med modellen, kan du tjekke om da er hardisk med kan ikke se det?
<Ubuntubruger6> Det jo en del billigere end dk
<Ubuntubruger6> http://fit-pc.co.uk/Fit_PC2_Ultra--product--31.html er det ultra jeg skal have
<Ubuntubruger6> det er "
<Ubuntubruger6> Da står noget diskless gas
<Ubuntubruger6> Er du der?
<cromag> jep
<cromag> diskless er diskløs
<cromag> Linux - Not stocked for the moment. For volume requirement please contact us.
<cromag> du bør kontakte dem for pris og leverings dato
<Ubuntubruger6> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger6> Til server brug hvilken er bedst Fitpc2 eller i?
<Ubuntubruger6> Du skal have fit-PC2i, hvis du har behov for 2 x LAN, serial forbindelse (RS232 port) eller Wake-On-Lan. Hvis du ikke har behov for dette, kan du vælge en standard fit-PC2, hvor du, i stedet for ovenstående, får 2 ektra USB porte og Infrarød.
<Ubuntubruger6> så hvad gavner mig bedst
<Ubuntubruger6> cromag er den ikke på lager eller hvad0+
<Ubuntubruger6> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> det kun ved linux da står det
<cromag> ja
<Ubuntubruger6> Linux - Not stocked for the moment. For volume requirement please contact us.
<cromag> den er ikke på lager.
<cromag> du skal skrive til dem og spørge.
<Ubuntubruger6> Det er styrersystemet da ikke er på lager?
<Ubuntubruger6> da står intet om maskinen
<Ubuntubruger6> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Linux - Ikke på lager i øjeblikket. Til fylde krav så kontakt os. ?
<cromag> det er maskinen med styresystemet måske
<Ubuntubruger6> tror du den kan klare en windows server med xaamp?
<Ubuntubruger6> maskinen
<cromag> no clue
<Ubuntubruger6> Men ville du vælge en fit-pci eller en fitpc2 ?
<jarlen> snigepige:  :(
<Ubuntubruger6> Ville i anbefale et SSD till HDD ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Eller"
<jarlen> Hvis du har pengene
<Ubuntubruger6> Ja ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?
<jarlen> Det var ikke et spørgsmål :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Hehe
<Ubuntubruger6> Ville i anbefale en SSD eller en HDD?
<jarlen> Hvis du har pengene
<jarlen> nååh
<Ubuntubruger6> Til fitpc2 ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Nu forstod du den
<Ubuntubruger6> :-)
<jarlen> Der kom lidt mere med der, ja
<jarlen> Det er et spørgsmål om pris og HDD størrelse, det er svært at gætte dine behov
<Ubuntubruger6> 200-300 kroners forskel
<Ubuntubruger6> har fået afvide ssd bruger mindre strøm samt udvikler varme
<Ubuntubruger6> mindre varme mener jeg
<Ubuntubruger6> HDD larmer
<Ubuntubruger6> men er billig i GB
<jarlen> SSD er dyrere, men hurtigere og mere lydløst, ja
<jarlen> og nok også billigere i drift
<Ubuntubruger6> Er det fuldkommen lydløst?
<jarlen> Det skulle jeg mene
<jarlen> Der er ikke noget der bevæger sig
<Ubuntubruger6> tror du en HDD ville larme i en fitpc
<Ubuntubruger6> 16 GB på en SSD er vel rimelig
<Ubuntubruger6> men da skal vel også styrersystem på
<jarlen> Den vil sandsynligvis sige noget, men hvor meget kommer an på disken og maskinen
<Ubuntubruger6> den tager nok halvdelen hehe
<jarlen> Du har forhåbentlig ikke tænkt dig at køre Windows
<Ubuntubruger6> windows fylder vel en del mere
<Ubuntubruger6> jo
<Ubuntubruger6> :-)
<jarlen> SÃ¥ kommer du nok ikke langt for 16GB
<jarlen> Der er vel plads nok til en driver
<Ubuntubruger6> hvad fylder en Windows ?
<jarlen> aner det ikke, jeg har ikke fritid nok til den slags
<Ubuntubruger6> hahaha
<Ubuntubruger6> right
<Ubuntubruger6> 3 GB så nu ved du det
<jarlen> Det er vist ønsketænkning
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe
<Ubuntubruger6> 1,6 og 1 GB er vel ikke meget?
<Ubuntubruger6> altså det er fitpcen
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-22
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Jeg har en samsung N150 plus netbook. Jeg har kørt Ubuntu siden version 09.10 og er rigtig begejstret. Nu har jeg lige opdateret til 11.10 for et par dage siden. Det trådløse netværkskort har fungeret fint de første par dage, men i dag virker det ikke - kan ikke finde min Belkin router. JEg har kontrolleret drivere - de er opdaterede og de rigtige - så hvad nu?
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg har genstartet både router og PC - ingen ændring. Jeg har kontrolleret, at netværkskortet er aktiveret. Det er det. Jeg har kørt følgende kommando i terminal med følgende output
<Ubuntubruger6> hah@hah-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit ; lsb_release -a > ~/netinfo && uname -a >> ~/netinfo && lspci >> ~/netinfo && lsusb >> ~/netinfo && sudo lshw -C Network >> ~/netinfo && >> ~/netinfo && ifconfig >> ~/netinfo && sudo iwconfig >> ~/netinfo && nm-tool >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache policy usb-modeswitch-data >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache show usb-modeswitch-data >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache policy usb-modeswitch >> ~/n
<Ubuntubruger6> ager >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache show network-manager >> ~/netinfo && rfkill list >> ~/netinfo && sudo lsmod >> ~/netinfo && sudo iwlist scan >> ~/netinfo && pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com ~/netinfo [sudo] password for hah:  Indlæser pakkelisterne... Færdig Opbygger afhængighedstræ         Læser tilstandsoplysninger... Færdig Følgende yderligere pakker vil blive installeret:   python-configobj Følgende NYE pakke
<Ubuntubruger6> Efter denne handling, vil 2.245 kB yderligere diskplads være brugt. Henter:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-3 [234 kB] Henter:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/universe pastebinit all 1.2-2 [31,7 kB] Hentede 266 kB på 2s (124 kB/s)        Vælger tidligere fravalgt pakke python-configobj. (Læser database ... 189736 filer og kataloger installeret i øjeblikket.) Udpak
<Ubuntubruger6> og en masse mere ...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/746224/
<uzr007> hey
<uzr007> vikinger
<uzr007> kan vi se at få noget kærlighed herind
<uzr007> ??
<uzr007> Kærlighed og kildevand
<uzr007> kom så
<uzr007> for helvede
<uzr007> nu må I da godt skrive noget
<Ubuntubruger8> hjælp da jeg ikke fatter hvordan jeg får min trådløse forbindelse igen :-(
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger8: Hvad har du lavet? Det er lidt svært at hjælpe uden mere information ;-)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger8, var det dig der smed det link til pastebin tidligere ?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har afinstalleret vista og indstalleret linux. virkede under installationen, men efterfølgende ikke
<Ubuntubruger8> den søger ikke, og jeg kan læse mig til at det åbenbart er et problem for mange
<Ubuntubruger8> nej
<pixiarvai> ok.. så kør denne guide (trin 5) og send os det link som kommer til sidst http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20  ... det er nemmest hvis du er på kablet, ellers er der en fil som har de samme info
<Ubuntubruger8> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN driveren er vist ikke understøttet
<pixiarvai> prøv denne kommando : sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<pixiarvai> husk at kable den først
<Ubuntubruger8> E: Kunne ikke lokalisere pakken firmware-b43-installer E: Kunne ikke lokalisere pakken b43-fwcutter
<pixiarvai> hmmm, og du havde kablet den ?
<Ubuntubruger8> kablet?
<pixiarvai> nu da det trådløse ikke virker, skal den have kablet netværk på, så den kan hente driveren
<Ubuntubruger8> (trin 5) finder jeg ikke nogle steder :-(
<pixiarvai> sorry,  det er den der hedder "5:"
<Ubuntubruger8> men jeg er jo online med dig :-))
<pixiarvai> ok, du kunne jo være på en anden pc, og så have skrevet kommandoen over .... anyway, den burde kunne finde den pakke, den er i repo bla. i softwarecenter
<Ubuntubruger8> nu den igang jeg havde ændret lidt i hvor der sku søges...
<pixiarvai> skiftede du til "Hovedserver" ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja for danmark
<pixiarvai> hmm, fejl i det danske filspejl igen
<pixiarvai> nå men henter den så de 2 pakker nu ?
<Ubuntubruger8> nej havde i føste omgang fravalgt alle undtagen cd, nu har jeg sat det tilbage men valgt server danmark
<pixiarvai> skift den til "Hovedserver", og prøv den kommando igen
<Ubuntubruger8> broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2' gemt [1596823/1596823]
<Ubuntubruger8> okay gør jeg lige
<pixiarvai> hentede den selv den fil du nævner ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja efter jeg skrev kommandoen du skrev
<pixiarvai> ok, det ligner da noget med en driver til dit kort, SP er så om det virker nu, eller om du skal genstarte pc'en
<Ubuntubruger8> prøver at genstarte :-) ... min første kommando :-)
<pixiarvai> :D ,, jeg skal nok blive hængene lidt endnu
<Ubuntubruger8> hvor kan jeg tilføje denne side ... favoritter
<Ubuntubruger8> :-)
<pixiarvai> bogmærker>bogmærk denne side
<Ubuntubruger8> fundet :-) genstarter lige
<pixiarvai> er det chatten her som du vil bogmærke
<Ubuntubruger8> ja
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål .. mit net er ret ustabilt, så hvis ubuntubruger8 kommer retur og jeg ikke er her, gider i så lige hjælpe videre :)
<Ubuntubruger0> virkede desværre ikke
<Ubuntubruger0> nu bruger 0 kontra 8
<pixiarvai> sådan en lille ting vi har set før - er det en bærbar, og hvis ja, er der så en lille knap hvor man kan slå wifi fra ?
<Ubuntubruger0> det er en acer 4220, og nej der har jeg været med min dell...:-)
<pixiarvai> hehe, den har jeg nemlig også selv lavet
<Ubuntubruger0> acer extensia 4220
<pixiarvai> så tror jeg at du skal en tur i forum med det SP. Du kan lige gennemgå "5" her i guiden http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20 , og smide linket til pastebin med i indlægget
<Ubuntubruger0> ok
<pixiarvai> det er denne her du skal kører :
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit ; lsb_release -a > ~/netinfo && uname -a >> ~/netinfo && lspci >> ~/netinfo && lsusb >> ~/netinfo && sudo lshw -C Network >> ~/netinfo && >> ~/netinfo && ifconfig >> ~/netinfo && sudo iwconfig >> ~/netinfo && nm-tool >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache policy usb-modeswitch-data >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache show usb-modeswitch-data >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache policy usb-modeswitch >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache show usb-modeswitch
<pixiarvai> >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache policy network-manager >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache show network-manager >> ~/netinfo && rfkill list >> ~/netinfo && sudo lsmod >> ~/netinfo && sudo iwlist scan >> ~/netinfo && pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com ~/netinfo
<pixiarvai> den giver en masse info om nettet
<pixiarvai> og kopier den fra guiden, chatten kan dele en kommando, uden at du ser det
<pixiarvai> btw kan jeg godt se at der skal stå "trin" eller "punkt" inde i guiden, jeg smider det lige på min liste
<Ubuntubruger0> tror du tabte mig der
<Ubuntubruger0> kan man fjernkontrol
<pixiarvai> ja, men jeg ved ikke lige hvordan man sætter det op. jeg bruger det kun via teamviewer, som ikke er i repo
<Ubuntubruger0> okay....
<pixiarvai> men hvor tabte du tråden ?
<pixiarvai> :)
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har kopieretsudo apt-get install -y pastebinit ; lsb_release -a > ~/netinfo && uname -a >> ~/netinfo && lspci >> ~/netinfo && lsusb >> ~/netinfo && sudo lshw -C Network >> ~/netinfo && >> ~/netinfo && ifconfig >> ~/netinfo && sudo iwconfig >> ~/netinfo && nm-tool >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache policy usb-modeswitch-data >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache show usb-modeswitch-data >> ~/netinfo && apt-cache policy usb-modeswitch >> ~/netin
<Ubuntubruger0> sat det i terminal og enter
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg må betegnes som dum i arbejde med linux/ubunto..... fatter intet
<pixiarvai> sådan, nu fik jeg lavet et direkte link i guiden, så folk ikke misforstår noget fremover http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#a20_5
<pixiarvai> fint nok ... kommer der så ikke et link til sidst i terminalen ?
<pixiarvai> btw er man ikke dum fordi man ikke fatter den kommando, den er lavet af netværksnørderne i forum, og jeg ved heller ikke præcist hvad der betyder hvad i den :D
<Ubuntubruger0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746493/
<Ubuntubruger0> kan det være det
<pixiarvai> super
<pixiarvai> det er lige præcist den
<Ubuntubruger0> og hvad gør den
<pixiarvai> hvis du nu kigger lidt, kan du først se hvilken udgave af ubuntu de er på (linje 2)
<pixiarvai> linje 3 siger installatioonsdato og om det er 32 eller 64 bit
<pixiarvai> linje 7 er dit grafikkort
<pixiarvai> 35 er dit netkort
<Ubuntubruger0> ok
<pixiarvai> 293 og 294 er også vigtige, de viser at du hverken har soft eller hardware blokkeret, hvilket bekræftiger at du ikke manuelt har lukket wifi
<Ubuntubruger0> og hvor skulle jeg smide det link
<Ubuntubruger0> www.paste.ubuntu.com
<pixiarvai> er du medlem i forum ?
<Ubuntubruger0> nope
<pixiarvai> så opret dig lige (det er gratis)
<Ubuntubruger0> ok
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<pixiarvai> når du er indmeldt, hvilet vel tager max 15 min (du skal vist have en bekræftigelses mail først), kan du oprette et indlæg i dette fora http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewforum.php?f=31
<pixiarvai> så skal jeg lige hjælpe dig, og folk som vil hjælpe dig derinde, lidt med at smide hele logge fra chatten her, så de kan se hvad vi allerede har forsøgt os med
<pixiarvai> +- et del stavefejl, jeg er vist træt :)
<pixiarvai> lol en igen
<pixiarvai> jeg har gemt det som er relevant af loggen her http://paste.ubuntu.com/746500/
<pixiarvai> så linket med alle de info, og det til loggen skal med i forum
<Ubuntubruger0> så jeg inde
<Ubuntubruger0> almostnew
<pixiarvai> velkommen til forum ... jeg må hellere præsentere mig - jeg hedder christian arvai og er redaktør i forum
<Ubuntubruger0> okay Jeg er Michael Vestergaard, og træt af vista,xp etc
<pixiarvai> vista er også slem, win7 er lidt bedre
<pixiarvai> jeg skiftede pga vista
<pixiarvai> btw hvis du er nysgerrig (og har tiden til det), kan du læse om netop den kommando i denne tråd http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=11762 , der er ret mange som deltog i at lave den
<pixiarvai> det var ret sjovt at lave den, men tog en del timer
<Ubuntubruger0> tak for din hjælp Christian
<pixiarvai> og hvis du er helt ny med ubuntu, kan du nok få nytte af denne "trin for trin guide", hvor de mest alm. ting bliver installerethttp://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<pixiarvai> hov
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<pixiarvai> du fik sendt det 2 gange ... dont worry, jeg sletter lige det ene
<Ubuntubruger0> suuper :-)
<pixiarvai> hehe, nogle gange skal man lige vente lidt, det sker oftere en man regner med (jeg laver det også selv)
<Ubuntubruger0> men glæder mig nu også til at installere det på nogle af de andre pc'r som ikke længere fungere med vista
<Ubuntubruger0> så kan børnene bruge dem
<pixiarvai> spiller de mange "windows spil" ?
<Ubuntubruger0> nej mest online ...
<Ubuntubruger0> de er små
<pixiarvai> ok, for hvis de var rigtige gamere, vil jeg ikke anbefale at slette windows helt (så er en dualboot nok bedre)
<Ubuntubruger0> men explore kører meget langsomt... på de gamle pc'r
<pixiarvai> ja mon ikke
<Ubuntubruger0> windows er slettet
<blfriis> pixiarvai,  undskyld jeg lige blander mig.. men med hensyn til den fine kommando der er lavet.. hvorfra ved man hvilke linjer der viser hvad.. er det noget man ' bare ' læser sig til eller er det ens hver gang .. f.eks. at linje 7 er grafikkort.. er linje 7 altid grafik kort.. og i øvrigt velkommen til almostnew
<Ubuntubruger0> men denne pc er 6 år, og var afskrevet... med linux er den hurtigere end min Dell til 20.000
<Ubuntubruger0> takker
<Ubuntubruger0> nårh sengetid, og tak for snakken :-)
<pixiarvai> blfriis,  den er lidt skiftende, for hvis jeg nu fyrer den af på min stationære vil den se sådan her ud :  , som du kan se er der andre linjenumre ud for div. specs, hvilket gør at man ikke på forhånd kan sige "linje X er dit netkort"
<pixiarvai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746518/ er min
<blfriis> ok jeg var bare nysgerrig..
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-23
<pixiarvai> vi kunne måske forbedre den (igen igen), ved at lave input med overskifter, som vil dele det lidt op på pastebin
<blfriis> tja men nu ville jeg jo ikke stresse dig  :) men det ville måske gøre det nemmere for amatøre som mig at overskue... men på den anden side ved profferne jo også hvad de kigger efter
<pixiarvai> men feks. lspci vil jo vise dit hardware, og ikke tage hensyn til om linjenr skifter ... men lidt overskifter kunne være fedt, og vi kunne nok lave det til mindst 10 punkter
<pixiarvai> "Output af lspci" - "Output af lsusb" ect. ect. ........ der er en fin ide der :)
<blfriis> ja det ville jo gøre det lidt nemmere for vi andre at vide nogenlunde hvor man skulle lede... men jeg aner ikke hvor besværligt det er at lave dig om.. det var blot en lille tanke
<pixiarvai> jeg smutter i "Sandkassen" med ideen, det skal laves
<blfriis> he he nu får jeg jo helt dårlig samvittighed GG
<blfriis> men godnat til dig og lad nu være at spekulere hele natten
<pixiarvai> altså, selve kommandoen bliver nok ret meget længere, men i forvejen er den så lang at man kun kan copy/paste, så hvad gør 5 linjer mere hehe
<blfriis> nej det er jo rigtig nok
<pixiarvai> jeg skriver bare i forum at det var dig der startede det hehehe
<blfriis> ååhhh nej  ha ha
<pixiarvai> åhh pyt, du slipper for denne gang
<blfriis> he he  det er helt op til dig
<pixiarvai> blfriis, så er tråden lavet http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=15169 , input er velkomne
<blfriis> pixiarvai,  ja det ser fint ud resten overlader jeg trygt til jer proffer he he
<pixiarvai> det skal nok blive sjovt, jeg satser så på at der er nogle der kender alle de kommandoer, for jeg gør det ikke pt hehehe
<blfriis> he he nej og jeg gør da slet ikke ha ha...
<pixiarvai> ajenbo og laoshi skal nok hjælpe
<pixiarvai> og skulle der være et par vi ikke kan beskrive, så dør vi vel ikke af det :D
<blfriis> ja det tvivler jeg ikke på... nej sikkert ikke ha ha
<pixiarvai> fin ide der opstod :) .. jeg fik også ændre guiden, så der nu er et direkte link til det afsnit
<pixiarvai> han gik lidt kold da jeg fik sagt "trin 5", for i guiden står der 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 (uden "trin" før)
<pixiarvai> my bad
<blfriis> ja ok men kan jo godt få en lys ide selvom der er mørkt derude
<pixiarvai> yes .. vintertid er nørdetid
<blfriis> ja helt sikkert..
<blfriis> nå nu er det vist natte tid for mig skal op igen kl 7.. så pænt godnat til jer alle
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit ; echo "<Udgave af Ubuntu>" > ~/Netinfo && lsb_release -a >> ~/Netinfo && echo "<Install dato og bitudgave>" >> ~/Netinfo && uname -a >> ~/Netinfo
<pixiarvai> det bliver fedt :D
<kasperd> Jeg har en maskine hvor den nyeste installerede kerne er 2.6.32-34-generic, men i /lib/modules findes der et 2.6.32-35-generic directory. Jeg har prøvet at køre apt-get update og apt-get upgrade, men der blev ikke fundet en nyere kerne. Og Update Manager siger også at mit system er up to date. Kan jeg være kommet til at fortælle apt at den skal køre med en specifik kerne version? Den sidste kerne opdatering var jeg nødt til a
<lars_t_h> kasperd, du har skrevet for meget tekst, så dit indlæg blev forkortet, også har du også glemt at læse topic
<lars_t_h> kasperd, du kan tjekke om du har lavet en pakke sticky ved at bruge Synaptic
<Ubuntubruger4> hello?
<Ubuntubruger4> some 1 here ?
<askhl_> Ubuntubruger4: 30 in total, it would seem
<Ubuntubruger4> can you help me then :)?
<Ubuntubruger4> nn i got it now :)(
<Ubuntubruger5> hello i have ubuntu 11.10 and need to know how i can get my grafik on my screen down con som1 help me
<Ubuntubruger8> hello I'll got some problems with the wireless driver on my Acer Aspire 3630?
<Ubuntubruger8> er her nogen?
<Ubuntubruger1> hey nogle med styr på webservere?
<Ubuntubruger1> hej ville i anbefale en linux server eller en nornmal ubuntu
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger1, det kommer da an på til hvad! Som server uden GUI: server. Til andre formål: desktop
<Ubuntubruger1> Det fordi jeg ville hoste nogle hjemmesider
<Ubuntubruger1> på min lille fitpc2
<Ubuntubruger1> og er ny inden linux
<Ubuntubruger1> og jeg ville kører ispconfig
<Ubuntubruger1> ?
<laoshi> Server-udgaven er mindst krævende fordi den er uden gui, men du skal så være indstillet på at arbejde via terminalkommandoer
<laoshi> mindst ressourcekrævende, selvf.
<frosteyes> med server udgangen skal du dog være indstillet på en indlæringskurve
<frosteyes> Og en del læsning i starten
<Ubuntubruger1> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> SÃ¥ hvad anbefales jeg?
<Ubuntubruger1> Altså med en normal ubuntu med desktop da har jeg vel mulighed for at se filerne i real live
<laoshi> ja - den kan snildt fungere som server, og du har grafisk interface
<laoshi> og du kan da altid fjerne programmer som du ellers ikke har brug for
<laoshi> (eller tilføje nogle gui-redskaber til serveredition) - det underliggende system er helt det samme
<laoshi> så: valget er dit!
<Ubuntubruger1> tror jeg vælger en med desktop
<Ubuntubruger1> men har jeg mulighed for at fjernstyrer den via som desktop via windows?
<laoshi> beats me! - men prøv evt. at søge hjælp på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum.
<Ubuntubruger1> ved du om man via ftp kan rode i php.ini osv ?
<laoshi> hvor der iøvrigt er en serverspecifik afdeling under oprettelse
<laoshi> du kan rode i alt på din egen server, bare du har sat tilladelserne rigtigt
<laoshi> frosteyes, hola! så du lurer stadig herinde
<frosteyes> hejsa laoshi. Jeps. :) Det er jo altid hyggeligt at være her
<frosteyes> Hvordan har du det?
<Ubuntubruger1> men da ikke noget forskel på en linux server og en normal ubuntu vel, underskyld jeg spørger lidt dumt :-)
<frosteyes> Ubuntubruger1: forskellen ligger kun i indstalleret pakker fra standard
<frosteyes> og med pakkehåndteringen kan du slette pakker du ikke bruger, og tilføje andre..
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger1, hvis du vælger desktoppen skal du selv installere apache, php5 og mysql
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja det skulle vel ikke være noget problæem
<laoshi> men det sker let via softwarecenter
<Ubuntubruger1> kan jeg afinstallere hele lortet hvis jeg på et tidspunkt ville af med alt
<laoshi> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> Kommer nemlig fra en Windows verdenen i flere år
<Ubuntubruger1> altså afinstallering af php/mysql osv osv?
<laoshi> så skal du bare til at lære at tingene ikke er så indviklede endda
<Ubuntubruger1> Det er mere så jeg kan vende tilbage til en frisk installation
<Ubuntubruger1> hvis jeg undervejs laver ged i tingene
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvordan er det med sikkerheden
<laoshi> kan du sagtens
<Ubuntubruger1> kan jeg hackes det en privat hjemmeserver?
<frosteyes> Ubuntubruger1: afhænger af din opsætning
<Ubuntubruger1> aha
<frosteyes> Hvis du sætter det fornuftig op, og kun indstallere fra pakketræet, og benytter det til at holde maskinen up2date
<frosteyes> så er du godt startet
<Ubuntubruger1> i virkeligheden alt det data jeg har på en webserver ligger det så i hardisken på ubuntuj?
<Ubuntubruger1> altså under www/
<Ubuntubruger1> var/www
<frosteyes> Afhænger af din apache konfiguration
<Ubuntubruger1> Jamen mange tak jeg glæder mig til at min fitpc2 er hjemme :-)
<frosteyes> Go fornøjelse
<laoshi> og kan du ikke få besvaret dine spørgsmål her - så prøv som sagt vores forum, der er der folk som kan noget også med servere
<laoshi> frosteyes, cu
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-24
<Ubuntubruger7> wher do i get my grafik down in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: hvad mener du?
<Ubuntubruger7> jamen det er fordi jeg har fået ny skærm og den er pænt stor så skal have den sat ned i opløsning
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, det er normalt ikke optimalt at gøre - fladskærme kører bedst ved én opløsning, og vælger du en anden, bliver billedet uskarpt
<dmcn> så med mindre du sidder med en ikke-flad, bør du i stedet se på at øge f.eks. fontstørrelse
<Ubuntubruger7> vi snakker 37 tomer her så lige meget hvad skal den lidt ned. men hvor kan jeg finde det henne ?
<dmcn> System -> Preferences -> Monitors - der ligger den på min ubuntu, men jeg kører ikke 11.10
<pixiarvai> btw er det helt overflødigt at skrive på engelsk herinde. da vi alle (så vidt jeg ved) kan dansk :)
<Ubuntubruger7> hehe ja havde jeg glemt da det er et år siden jeg brugte den her side men mange tak:)
<pixiarvai> så lidt
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-25
<decibyte> ?spørgsmål: min grafisk update manager kan opdatere ting som apt-get upgrade ikke opdaterer. hvordan kan det være? og hvordan for jeg apt-get upgrade til også at få de ting med? det er tit sådan nogle kerneting.
<decibyte> *får (damn)
<stix> decibyte: de skulle gerne give helt det samme resultat
<decibyte> stix: det gør det desværre ikke. apt-get holdt nogle pakker tilbage, skrev den. men det så ud som om update manager kunne installere endnu flere pakker end dem der blev holdt tilbage. jeg har oplevet det nogle gange nu. må huske at dokumentere det næste gang jeg ser det.
<stix> Hvis pakker bliver holdt tilbage, så prøv med apt-get dist-upgrade
<decibyte> okay. er det også til hvis der er opdateringer til kernen?
<decibyte> det giver internettet vist ikke rigtigt noget klart svar på. men det prøver jeg næste gang. tak, stix :)
<jarlen> Internettet giver svar på alt http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/02/dist-upgrade-misnomer-confusion.html
<jarlen> også selvom det er i lyserød
<decibyte> hehe. tak for det, jarlen
<decibyte> men bare for at få det skåret helt ud i pap: når der er opdateringer til kernen, kan det så passe at upgrade undgår dem og man derfor skal bruge dist-upgrade? eller er det kun _nogle_ typer kerneopdateringer?
<decibyte> og kører update manager så i virkeligheden dist-upgrade bag om ryggen på en i stedet for upgrade?
<decibyte> det er næsten sådan lidt fersken. ikke ren lyserød :)
<jarlen> Nej jeg mener ikke upgrade er bange for kerneting
<jarlen> men dist-upgrade skal bruges hvis du skal fjerne ting der ikke længere bliver brugt, eller hvis pakker har fået nye dependencies
<decibyte> det er bare kerneting den har undladt hvergang jeg har lagt mærke til det. tror jeg nok.
<jarlen> det er sikkert især det sidste du støder ind i
<decibyte> ahh... ja. det giver mening.
<decibyte> så hvis en ny version af noget har nye dependencies, så holder den dem tilbage. yes?
<decibyte> hvorimod at det sørger update manager for at tage sig af?
<jarlen> Hvis update manager kører dist-upgrade
<decibyte> jeg ved ikke hvad update manager kører
<decibyte> men det gør den vel så...
<jarlen> Det kunne lyde sådan
<decibyte> men hvorfor bruger man så ikke _altid_ dist-upgrade?
<decibyte> altså hvis man ser bort fra det dramatiske navn
<jarlen> fisk
<jarlen> men sikkert af historiske årsager
<decibyte> okay. whatever. jeg er i hvert fald blevet klogere på det hele nu. tak :)
<jarlen> hvilket altid er et godt bredt svar hvis man ikke kan komme med noget egentlig konkret :P
<decibyte> hehe
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål nogen der kender til en freeware/opensource irc klient til OS X Snow Leopard
<stix> Colloquy
<smeag0l> tusind tal stix
<stix> np
<stix> sidder på den her faktisk
<smeag0l> cool
<xen_trolden> ?spørgsmål : nogen som har kendskab til citrix xenserver?
<stix> bare stil dit spørgsmål i stedet
<jarlen> Det er for let
<cromag> mojn folk :D
<cromag> jeg ønsker at lave noget der lytter på port x og sender videre til host a og port y - nogle tanker ?
<cromag> jeg er med på openvpn kan hjælpe - men er måske lige i overkanten.
<Kvik> cromag: ved ikke om du kan bruge det her http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/iptables-port-forwarding-599401/
<cromag> Kvik: roger - jeg kigger da lige :D
<cromag> det virker jeg satme dårlig til.
<MikeDK> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=15187
<MikeDK> pixiarvai vil gerne ha noget hjælp med at få xchat til at forbinde efter han har fået en tdc homebox
<cromag> det må jeg lige se på senere når jeg er fuld nok
<MikeDK> cromag, heh :-P
<MikeDK> tror nu det bare er freenode serverne han forbinder til der er nede pt, er igang med at hjælpe ham over skype
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-27
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har mistet forbindelsen, med putty hvor jeg arbejde i terminal. Hvordan logger jeg ind igen på  jespertage pts/2
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-19
<Ubuntubruger1> Hello
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har et problem. Jeg kan ikke afinstallere ubuntu 12.10 fra min computer. hvordan gør jeg
<Ubuntubruger1> ??
<Ubuntubruger1> Er der nogen som ved det???;D
<ajenbo> Ubuntubruger1, hej
<ajenbo> Hvordan har du installeret det?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har intalleret det fra mit USB-stick.
<ajenbo> Ok, er det installeret side om side med andre styre systemer og er der nogen af dem der skal overleve?
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja jeg startede med at køre det ved siden af windows 7. Men nu har jeg lige updateret min windows 7 til windows 8 pro. Men da jeg gendannede windows 8 forsvandt Ubuntu 12.10 ikke
<ajenbo> Da Ubuntu og Windows er 2 forskellige styre systemer vil det du gøre i det ene ikke ændre på det andet.
<ajenbo> Når du vælger mellem styre system under opstarten er det så GRUB eller Windows bootloader du ser?
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvordan kan jeg så slette Ubuntu 12.10 fra min PC?
<Ubuntubruger1> Det er hvist nok Grub
<ajenbo> Har du en Windows 8 DVD?
<Ubuntubruger1> Nej jeg downloadede en fil fra microsofts hjemmeside. Og installerede fra selve Computeren. Jeg har jo betalt og har en licensnøgle. Men dog ingen DVD.
<ajenbo> Siden du bruger GRUB som opstartsindlæser vil du ikke kunne starte Windows hvis du sletter Ubuntu.
<ajenbo> Du skal først gen installere Windows opstarts indlæseren, men det ved jeg ikke lige hvordan du kan gøre hvis ikke du har en DVD
<ajenbo> Jeg har i øvrgit kun prøvet at gøre det fra en Windows 7 DVD
<ajenbo> (det er ikke en geninstallation af Windows)
<ajenbo> Hvis du kun vil prøve Ubuntu er det bedst at installere det inden i windows via Wubi, en virtuel maskine, eller køre det live fra en DVD eller USB.
<Ubuntubruger1> Okay, jeg har nemlig prøvet at slette ubuntus partitioner. Og derefter har jeg genstartet computeren. Og som du sagde vil den ikke starte. Men kan man gøre noget ved denne grub loader, så den kan starte windows??
<ajenbo> Ja hvis du har en Windows dvd...
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvad kan man så gøre??
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvis dt altså er en reperationsdisk man skal bruge?
<ajenbo> Vista opstarts indlæseren er den samme som windows 7, men jeg ved ikke om det er den samme for Windows 8
<ajenbo> Du bliver nok nød til at låne en Windows 8 dvd og køre reperationen der fra.
<ajenbo> Bagefter kan du slette Ubuntu partitionen og udvide windows partitionen til hele drevet.
<Ubuntubruger1> Okay men kan man bare låne sådan en?
<ajenbo> Hvis du kender nogen der har en så ja :)
<Ubuntubruger1> Okay tak for hjælpen.
<ajenbo> Der er også nogle triks du kan gøre hvis du har adgang til en anden maskine der køre Windows.
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvad er det for nogle tricks.
<ajenbo> Microsoft sælger også DVD'er (uden licens) men jeg tror det koster 150,-
<Ubuntubruger1> Altså winows 7 eller 8 DVD'er?
<ajenbo> Som sagt har jeg ikke rodet med Windows 8 så jeg ved ikke om den vil være kompatibel med værktøjer til Windows 7, sorry :/
<Ubuntubruger1> Okay men ellers tak for hjælpen;D
<ajenbo> Start den op fra din Live USB, kopier bootloader. Overskriv bootloader på din egen pc med den bootloader.
<ajenbo> Jeg kan lige give dig et link til kommandoen
<ajenbo> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13639#p87567
<ajenbo> Nå ja så var jeg ikke hurtig nok :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-20
<Ubuntubruger1> Er her nogen som kunne tænke sig at hjælpe med installation på en bærbar uden cd drev...?? Jeg kan simpelthen ikke få det til at virke :(
<jarlen> Du installerer fra USB?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeps.. Jeg forsøger mig i hvert fald, det går bare ikke super smooth
<Ubuntubruger1> Er det noget med at det ikke bare er nok at lægge filen på en usb pen?
<jarlen> Det er der noget med ja
<jarlen> du skal have fat i et program der kan gøre pennen bootable
<jarlen> Er du på en windowsbox?
<jarlen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja jeg sidder med en windows og jeg klarer ikke det gamle lort dagen ud...
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg prøver at lege lidt med linket :)
<Ubuntubruger3> spørgsmål, jeg har installeret kubuntu12.10 og kan simpelthen ikke få mit hdmi udgang til at virke
<Ubuntubruger3> håber nogle af jer kan hjælpe med det
<Ubuntubruger7> Hey er der nogen online? første gang jeg er herinde. Kan ik få installeret ubuntu :(
<Ubuntubruger7> Spærgsmål: Skal man brænde det ud på cd inden man kan installere?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-21
<Ubuntubruger1> Hjælp, hjælp, hjælp... Er der nogle som er lokaliseret Frederiksberg eller bare København som ligger inde med eller vil lave mig en USB pen til installation.. Prøvede igår og et eller andet er gået galt og instalationen kan ikke fuldføres..
<jarlen> Det er onsdag, der er SSLUG hyggemøde på CBS i aften, der er garanteret nogen der kan hjælpe dig i gang http://www.sslug.dk/adict/mgroup.php#201211210SSLUG
<Ubuntubruger1> Det ville jo være super oplagt.. Desværre arbejder jeg hele aftenen..
<jarlen> øv
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja meget øv.. Men hvis nogen har mulighed for at give en hånd må de gerne sende en mail til richardkaldal@gmail.com... Håber på lidt hjælp, så giver jeg en øl :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-23
<Ubuntubruger2> hey er der nogen der ka hjælpe mig- jeg har installeret ubuntu men der er sort skærm og så står der GRUB
<Ubuntubruger2> ?SPØRGSMÅL  hey er der nogen der ka hjælpe mig- jeg har installeret ubuntu men der er sort skærm og så står der GRUB
<Ubuntubruger2>   UPS - sorry jeg ka altså ik finde ud af den chat her er der nogen
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, tak for hjælpen , mht barracuda, de har fjernet min ip og nu virker det som det skal
<cromag> super
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, ja det var kanon, så kan jeg komme lidt videre :-D ARbejder du enlig med IT til daglig
<Ubuntubruger9> godaften :) er der nogen af jer der kan svare mig på hvordan jeg kan skifte min opløsning i terminalen på Ubuntu server 12.04, UDEN at genstarte?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-25
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, jeg kan ikke få fat i min apache  test server på mit lokale netværk. Jeg kan pinge den. Jeg har sat virtualhost op og så har jeg sæt domainnavnet op til at pege på min server ip. jeg har bare valgt et tilfældigt navn som domainnavn dog stemmer det selvfølgelig over ens med host filen og det her har angivet i sites-available
<nikolaj_basher> hvad kan jeg have overset?
<jarlen> kan du pinge den på domænenavnet?
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, havde ikke set den brokkede sig over at min logfil ikke var oprettet :-D dur som det skal ni
<nikolaj_basher> nu
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-18
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål - Jeg er HELT ny på Ubuntu.. Skal jeg vælge ver 12.04 eller 13.10?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-20
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål: Hvor mange skærmbilleder kan man vælge mellem i Ubunto ?
<Ubuntubruger3> Kan godt se spørgsmålet er uklart. Hvis man åbner en række programmer, ligger de i et skærmbillede. Så skifter man til et andet skærmbillede og arbejder i andre programmer osv
<JohnDoe_1> Ubuntubruger3: Hej! Er ikke sikker på hvad du mener, men hvis du åbner en række programmer på et skrivebord så kan du gå til et andet skrivebord og åbne nogle andre programmer. F.eks: Thunderbird på Skrivebord1 og Libreoffice på 2 osv
<cgt> Ubuntubruger3: SÃ¥ mange din computer kan klare, vil jeg tro
<cgt> Jeg tror ikke, at der er en fast grænse
<cgt> ah
<cgt> du mener vist "workspaces"
<cgt> samme svar, vil jeg tro
<Ubuntubruger3> Fandt lige en gammel Ubunto PC. I har ret - det er mange. Tak. Kan jeg på en eller anden måde lukke computeren med åbne programmer - altså at de starter op i vinduerne, når jeg starter computeren igen ?
<cgt> Ubuntubruger3: Brug »hibernate«-funktionen eller »dvale« (standby)
<cgt> Jeg ved ikke om det er slået til som standard.
<cgt> Hibernate altså, standby er sikkert
<Ubuntubruger3> Hvor finder jeg lige den funktion ?
<cgt> De burde være i samme menu, som slukknappen sidder i
<cgt> Hvilken version af ubuntu benytter du?
<Ubuntubruger3> Ikke som jeg lige kan se det
<Ubuntubruger3> Det er vist en  7 eller 8 - deromkring - installeret for at kører LinuxCNC
<cgt> muligvis hedder "standby" "suspend'
<cgt> 7 eller 8? Det er meget gammelt
<cgt> årevis gammelt
<Ubuntubruger3> Jo, men krav til LinuxCNC
<Ubuntubruger3> Men det er egentlig ikke så vigtigt her. Blot jeg kan finde det i en nyere
<cgt> jeg er ikke bekendt med LinuxCNC
<Ubuntubruger3> Så er næste spørgsmål. Kan den starte uden password ?
<cgt> Ja, det burde være muligt
<cgt> om end jeg ikke er sikker på, hvorledes det konfigureres
<cgt> men det burde være display manageren, du skal have fat på
<cgt> det er sikkert muligt at indstille det grafisk i en eller anden menu
<Ubuntubruger3> Mange tak, jeg er solgt til at sætte en ny Ubunto op !!! Tak for hjælpen
<cgt> Det var så lidt. Jeg beklager, at jeg ikke kunne være mere specifik, men jeg kan ikke huske, hvor tingene er i så gamle udgaver.
<cgt> Ubuntubruger3: Forresten, det hedder "Ubuntu", ikke "Ubunto" :)
<cgt> bare en mindre detalje
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-21
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> en rum tid siden, jeg har været her sidst!
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-22
<Ubuntubruger8> hej er der en der kan hjælpe mig med at få en bogmærkelinie og hvordan jeg gør så jeg kan slette historik permanent.
<Ubuntubruger8> "?spørgsmål" hej er der en der kan hjælpe mig med at få en bogmærkelinie og hvordan jeg gør så jeg kan slette historik permanent.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-23
<Martinjo84> :)
<nickoe> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-17
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej alle sammen. Er der en som vil hjælpe en nybegynder med ubuntu?
<jarlen> Det er lettere at hjælpe hvis du stiller et reelt spørgsmål.
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg er interesseret i at installere ubuntu ved siden af WIN7. Jeg har dog ikke noget drev i min computer. En af mine lærere snakkede om, at det var muligt at installere Ubuntu direkte på computeren, så den selv lavede partition m.m., er det korrekt?
<jarlen> Du kan godt opdele en harddisk så de to styresystemer ligger ved siden af hinanden, ja.
<Ubuntubruger4> Den del er jeg også med på. Han sagde dog helt præcis, at jeg kunne installere den direkte fra windows, da jeg ikke har noget drev.
<jarlen> Det kan du ikke
<jarlen> Du kan installere fra en USB-pen
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-19
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej. Kan det passe, at der ikke længere findes en windows installer til ubuntu? Jeg har søgt rundt omkring på ubuntus hjemmeside, men uden held.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-21
<Ubuntubruger9> er der nogen på chatten?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål hvorfor får jeg ikke min aktiverings mail fra forummet ? : )
<Ubuntubruger9> er der nogen ?
<jw4000> ?spørgsmål hvornår får man sin aktiverings mail fra forummet?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-22
<jw4000> er det muligt at få en bruger på forummet?, jeg får aldrig en aktiverings mail...
<jw4000> asd
<jw4000> er der nogen på kanalen nu?
<jw4000> er jeres forum nede?
<jw4000> jeg får 504 Gateway Time-out
<Futte> også her
<Futte> Der er nok kommet sne i serveren. :-)
<jw4000> ja
<jw4000> futte kan du måske hjælpe mig med noget?
<Futte> måske, jeg er helt så stiv til det.
<jw4000> jeg kan ikke få dansk sprog til at virke på en ubuntu server 14.04 LTS
<jw4000> og min locale ser sådan her ud:
<Futte> kender ikke så meget til server versionen. Kan du ikke gå ind i indstillinger og så vælge sprog.
<jw4000> LANG=da_DK.UTF-8
<jw4000> LANGUAGE=da_DK:da
<jw4000> LC_CTYPE=UTF-8
<jw4000> LC_NUMERIC="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_TIME="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_COLLATE="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_MONETARY="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_MESSAGES="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_PAPER="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_NAME="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_ADDRESS="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_TELEPHONE="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_MEASUREMENT="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_IDENTIFICATION="da_DK.UTF-8"
<jw4000> LC_ALL=
<jw4000> jeg har ikke nogen gui : (
<Futte> desvære jeg kan ikke hjælpe dig. sorry
<jw4000> np
<jw4000> er der nogen der kan aktivere min account på forummet? jw4000 jeg får aldrig en aktiverings mail
<jw4000> ...
<jw4000> jeres aktiverings mail system virker ikke med gmails
#ubuntu-dk 2016-11-26
<scootergrisen> Hej
